# activated charcoal



## baggervance (Mar 24, 2009)

When we were running alot of whiskey we made our own activated charcoal. I got some left over from last year. I went to the shop today and spotted a old air filter out of a dump truck tore it apart and got the paper out. im gonna wrap it with hepa filter on the inside then put a inch an half of the charcoal and then another hepa on the outside it fits perfect into a 4 inch dryer coupling. the filter is 2 feet long with wire screen on the out side. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 24, 2009)

sounds killer post pics.


----------



## smokeytimes (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like that wouldl last a good long time between charcoal changes. I say do it and make one better than the filter I made this week.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds pretty free AND functional, can't beat that!


----------



## baggervance (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont know about air scrubbers but when we strained and before we learned to make it we bought it from a pet store. We found that if we washed the charcoal in a colander and then boiled it, it helped to open it up more instead of filtering four times we could filter just twice so I went ahead and boiled it before I put it in the filter. If I can figure out how I'll post some pics on it.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 16, 2009)

while searching for activated carbon to build a scrubber i saw the below product, All Gone.  one coveres a 5' x 7' area.  they sell several for $15, im going to buy them and see if they work.

hxxp://www.calgonconsumerproducts.com/ecommerce/control/product/~product_id=allgone

SSH


----------

